# Quick Bayfront report



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Went to bayfront to see if I could catch a mess o spanish or blue fish. Pinfish were every where. About 10 casts later with a gold gotcha decided to drop in the pinfish and jig. A big mangrove snapper came out and looked interested but swam away. A few mins later fish on... 8" Gag woo hoo (pic later) A spanish came at about 90 miles an hour and hit the gotcha right in front of me but somehow didnt get hooked :banghead. Left after about 15 mins of fishing.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BEAST


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Great place for kings at daylight.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report. It will get better soon.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

thanx for the report. i've been playing with mullet at bayfront with a snaggin pole...be surprised how mad they get with a hook in their ass....great fight.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Better luck next time


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe I will go out there tomorrow early morn. I have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

Real quick... I've been slowly learning the different fishing locations...

But Bayfront... where's that?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Where PalafoxSt.runs into the water Downtown.


----------



## Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah... ok I have fished there once. Caught some ground mullet.

Anyway... Thanks!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Bay front ought to be heating up soon.


----------



## Whisky (Oct 6, 2007)

As soon as it cools down.....:usaflag (the weather)


----------

